# Timberline Insert



## quickhitch11 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, new to the site,  We just purchased our home, and it came with wood burning stoves. One, Dutchman catalytic in the basement, and the second is a Timberline insert in the fireplace on our first floor.  Conventional heat is forced hot water, oil fired 2 zone.  Chimney is 3 flue, one for each appliance.  Had them cleaned this week.  I traveled to my local stove dealer, and he printed out a manual for the Dutchman, that was very helpful. He did not have any info on the Timberline.  It has a raised winter scene on the 2 doors.  my chimney guy called it a "slammer".  It is basically just slid into the fireplace, with a short piece of 8 or 9" veny pipe that goes into the flue.  I have started to use the one in the basement, and am going to fire up the Timberline this weekend, and was wondering if anyone had heard of this type of stove?  I am going to guess it is probably not too efficient, it it may be in our best interest to install a newer unit, but for this season it is what we have to work with. I was wondering if it is going to heat very well.  I have been looking around for info on the web prior to finding this site.  All i have read seems to point to it being out of production.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, this si my first venture into heating with wood,  Chris


----------



## uggabugga (Nov 30, 2010)

Chris, your Timberline sounds like the one I just had installed; are there pine trees on the front?

This is the first insert that I've owned so I don't have much to compare it with, but chances are it's not terribly efficient, but I still like mine so far, especially the large firebox. I am having some creosote issues but I'm blaming that on the wood..


----------



## Mick-Fish (Nov 30, 2010)

hi 
I have been using a timber line insert for about 20 years.If you load it tight it will burn all night and have coles in the morning.Its easy to get a fire started in .I have worn out several blower motors on it...If I rember right its a little over 400 lbs.


----------



## uggabugga (Dec 2, 2010)

Mick-Fish said:
			
		

> hi
> I have been using a timber line insert for about 20 years.If you load it tight it will burn all night and have coles in the morning.Its easy to get a fire started in .I have worn out several blower motors on it...If I rember right its a little over 400 lbs.



400 lbs sounds about right, they are heavy as all get-out. mine seems to be kind of a wood-hog.


----------



## burleymike (Dec 2, 2010)

My parents had a Timberline insert in the house I grew up in.  That thing would make some serious heat and creosote in the chimney.  If you burn it like an EPA stove it will make less creosote.  We also used to burn coal in it.


----------



## uggabugga (Dec 2, 2010)

Could you elaborate on what you mean by burning like an EPA stove? Thanks.


----------



## burleymike (Dec 2, 2010)

Burn it hot, if you need a little heat build a smaller fire and don't let it smolder.  The other important thing is dry wood, that Timberline will burn less than seasoned wood but it will make a lot less creosote if you burn good seasoned wood.


----------

